# Another new cactus pen...this time Cholla



## MesquiteMan (Aug 24, 2006)

I decided to try a Cholla cactus pen this time for something different.  This is a Rhodium Havana from CSUSA.  I don't like the Cholla as well as the prickly pear.  What do you think?


----------



## Buzz (Aug 24, 2006)

Great work, but yes, I too prefer the Prickly Pear.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 24, 2006)

Curtis, as you know I love the Prickly Pear, but thats a great looking pen. Hmmm what will he do next?


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 24, 2006)

I like it. It is different and that's good.


----------



## chigdon (Aug 24, 2006)

I prefer the prickly pear as well BUT that is beautiful!


----------



## SteveRoberts (Aug 24, 2006)

Another pear preference here. The cholla is just too big a format for pens. Make a GREAT pepper mill though.

Steve


----------



## btboone (Aug 24, 2006)

It makes for a great looking pen.  That's a pen that will get noticed.


----------



## chigdon (Aug 24, 2006)

The more I look at it the more I like it.  I think I still prefer the prickly pear but this is every bit as nice.


----------



## chitswood (Aug 24, 2006)

Excellent, this is a cool looking pen!


----------



## EPC (Aug 24, 2006)

EXCELLENT pen. So how did you go about filling in the gaps/holes?


----------



## rgundersen (Aug 25, 2006)

I like both cactus blanks, they each have their own appeal.

I think you did a great job on this one.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 25, 2006)

Curtis, I keep coming back to this pen. Like Chris, the more I look at this the more I like it. Even more than the prickly pear, I think. But I also agree with Robert on them bothing having their own appeal. The trick looks more to be in finding branches/limbs/fronds (or what ever you call them on a cactus) in the right sizes.


----------

